# Growing degree days



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I've heard that you should't put chemical stuff on your lawn before forsythia flowers. So I looked up when does it blossom and found a thing called growing degree days. I found that some weather stations calculated growing degree days on 10 degree Celsius base (?). I came actoss a text regarding poa annua treatments and found that they treat against it acording to degree days. Then I found an article about growing degree days regarding perennial ryegrass, kentucky bluegrass and fescue (don't know which varietie). I noticed that PR starts to be noticed in the lawn when it reaches 25% according to the graph. I follow the chart and water 5 times a day until it reaches 100% germination.", then I switch to 1/day, 1/2days until I reac 1/7days. Has anyone else ever geard of this regarding grass? Here are my charts. Perennial ryegrass has a base temperature at 3,6 C, kentucky bluegrass and fescue at 2,6 C.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Some people like to go by the trackers but the temps can be a lot more varied even on your own street. The forsythia in my yard bloomed later than the one down the street.

But honestly sometimes we try to get too exact with nature. Everything is all %s so some crabgrass germinated before the forsythia but most will be after.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Trackers? I'd love to se a more acurate chart/tracker. I watch the numbers and the lawn. When I see that there should be 75% seeds germinated, and I also see a 1sqm spot which is obviously not at 75%, I take a spade, loosen up the soil and reseed. I'm currently doing a 35% slope with lots of seed washing away.


GrassDaddy said:


> Some people like to go by the trackers but the temps can be a lot more varied even on your own street. The forsythia in my yard bloomed later than the one down the street.
> 
> But honestly sometimes we try to get too exact with nature. Everything is all %s so some crabgrass germinated before the forsythia but most will be after.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

For your slope try peat moss and a tackifier. I'm having great results right now. The tackifier makes the peat moss stay put.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I did try peat moss after seeing what you did. ):


----------

